# How do link aggregation/ethernet teaming work?



## olav (Nov 1, 2010)

Let's say I have two servers where both has each one Intel 1Gbps network cards with 4 ports. Can they communicate at 4 Gbps in one session? Or is it still 1Gbps per session?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 1, 2010)

Handbook: 31.6 Link Aggregation and Failover


----------



## aragon (Nov 1, 2010)

olav said:
			
		

> Let's say I have two servers where both has each one Intel 1Gbps network cards with 4 ports. Can they communicate at 4 Gbps in one session? Or is it still 1Gbps per session?


Generally it'll at least be limited to 1 Gbps per TCP socket, and that's assuming your switch  operates at layer 4 (many don't).  A layer 3 switch will (or should) select a port based on IP src/dst addresses only, in which case all connections from the same src/dst pair will traverse the same port.

It's highly dependent on your switch.


----------



## olav (Nov 1, 2010)

Aha, exactly. Then I guess I need a switch that supports the IEEE P802.3ad standard?


----------

